
She Was Asked to Switch Seats. Now She’s Charging El Al with Sexism - fezz
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/27/world/middleeast/woman-81-to-sue-israeli-airline-over-seat-switch.html?_r=0
======
dozzie
Of course. If I (young, white male) was asked the same thing, I couldn't call
up this argument.

